# 8" Jointer Brand and Modle Identification



## Sawdustfanatic6546 (Jun 14, 2017)

Greetings
I am new to the group as well as wood working.

I recently found this jointer for sale online and I am unable to find any details about it online. I was wondering if anyone owns or knows anything about this particular jointer.

8" jointer and brand appears to be Continental Industries Inc?

Owner said it can be wired 110/220v.

What is the good, bad and ugly about this machine?

Thanks in advance.!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

My best bet would the the 8" clone jointer rush from the 2000-2001 era with dovetailed ways. Though my 8" GeeTech jointer has the power box outside of the base instead of inset like the one in your picture. Snagged mine for $50 at an auction. If it is a jointer from the 8" clone rush…mine works 100% with no complaints at all. I think other manufactures are Enco, Powermatic, Loma, Grizzly and a slew of others at the time.


----------



## Sawdustfanatic6546 (Jun 14, 2017)

He wants $350 and that seems high to me. He claims it's 2 hp, extra set of new blades and made in Taiwan (better than China).

He says if it sits another week he would be willing to take $300.

Don't want to end up with a cast iron yard ornimant.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

If it runs, the bearings are good, and the tables are reasonably flat and coplanar it is absolutely worth $350. Bring a good straightedge when you look at it and see if the tables are warped at all. Don't carry it by the ends of the tables.


----------

